

Disambiguating Databases - tylertreat
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2696453

======
crdb
I disagree with the assertion that the main advantage of relational databases
is to save disk space.

The main advantage of the relational model, as with any solid method of
abstraction, is to save developer time and enable stronger use cases by
providing a provably correct way of reasoning about data (predicate logic,
relational calculus, etc.), which you do not get with NoSQL.

Unlike, say, functional programming, it's also quite easy to teach the
relational model properly to complete beginners (like non-technical finance
department staff) in a matter of days or weeks, which makes it a uniquely high
ROI paradigm to add to your company.

I strongly recommend reading through at least the latest book by either Edgar
Codd or Christopher Date.

~~~
collyw
That's exactly what I thought reading the article.

